# Ludwigia



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

What is safe high temperatures for the Ludwigia species ? I would like to put some in a 82º Discus Planted tank.
Thanks


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ludwigia will do just fine in your discus tank. I had a bunch in mine until I decided to redo it. I wouldn't go over 84* just to be safe though.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Great thanks Phil


----------

